# Dumped young Rottie/shepherd Cross - Please Help



## simshady (Jan 24, 2009)

I rescued a young (teenage or so) rottie/shepherd cross on Wednesday - he had been dumped by his owners. You can tell he had been well looked after before being dumped.

He sat there patiently from when he was first sighted at 11am until I finally found him and took him home at about 7pm - it was freezing cold but he hadn't moved an inch. 

Problems with the Blackwall Tunnel had meant that when I contacted the local council to report him, the on call officer was stuck in Kent so we arranged that I take him home for a few hours until the officer could come back to the pound and I could take him there.

When I took him, she advised that they would keep him for a few days only, in case the owners claimed him (obvious that isn't going to happen), and that they would then most likely put him down after that (she said that most rescue centres would not take him because he was a cross breed/what he was crossed with/that he was such a big dog). She told me that the couple she knew of that would consider the breed had 6 month waiting lists and that the only possibility was BDH who probably wouldn't take him either.

I don't think they have the time and resources to contact smaller rescue centres (which I do). Please, does anyone know if there are any rescue centres who may take in such a large dog crossed with those breeds?

In the few hours that I spent with him, I found that he is very obedient and well mannered - we taught him to "sit" within an hour. Although he was very stressed and confused, his soft temperament and personality shone through. He is one of the most friendly and trusting dogs I have met - and so loyal to have sat on the pavement for 8 freezing hours, not moving an inch, waiting for his owner. He is so gentle and obedient and would make such a lovely companion. He really is a gentle giant and I am desparate to get in touch with anywhere that may be able to take him in for rehoming. 
I'm terrified that he is likely to be put down. I would have kept him in a heartbeat but we already have a rescue dog who is very territorial and she would not allow another dog to stay.
Any advice would be gratefully received.
Many thanks in advance

PS pictures attached - apologies for the grainy quality


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

bump bump.....
I admire you conmitment and thank for for taking your time to try and help this dog - Welcome by the way - I am sorry I can offer not advise other than to post - as you are doing in as many places as possible....
poor guy

keep bumping the tread..........
Maybe a good idea to post again tomorrow, and the next day.... and the next day..... then the thread won't get buried.
All the best
regards
DT


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww he looks a lovely guy well done you 4 taking him in WELCOME 2 PET FORUMS XX as the others have said post him everwherexx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome,
Post on this forum,they might be able to offer a foster or rescue placement,
Rescue Helpers Unite

Good luck xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Where abouts are you and how far would you consider travelling to get him accepted to a rescue?
have you asked the s/rspca?

x


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Ahhhh bless him! Yes let us konw what area so we can all have a think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> Where abouts are you and how far would you consider travelling to get him accepted to a rescue?
> have you asked the s/rspca?
> 
> x


there may be a network whereby voluteers can help transporting in relays - really want to see this guy get the home he dererves
regards
DT


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Just a thought, but are you sure he has been dumped? Have you had him checked for a chip? It's just that if he is well trained and well looked after, it is possible that he may be lost, or even stolen and then dumped.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

bumpty bumpxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump bump to you too!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

simshady said:


> I rescued a young (teenage or so) rottie/shepherd cross on Wednesday - he had been dumped by his owners. You can tell he had been well looked after before being dumped.
> 
> He sat there patiently from when he was first sighted at 11am until I finally found him and took him home at about 7pm - it was freezing cold but he hadn't moved an inch.
> 
> ...


Ok can you tell me a little bit about the dog you say hes very friendley which is good how about food agression have you tested for that and toys, his he good with other dogs male and female, i only ask cos i help in rescue and may no some one who will take him how old is he


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

He's a lovely looking lad! Well done for taking him in... I hope he finds a good home soon


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

bump bump.....................


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

staflove said:


> Ok can you tell me a little bit about the dog you say hes very friendley which is good how about food agression have you tested for that and toys, his he good with other dogs male and female, i only ask cos i help in rescue and may no some one who will take him how old is he


Maybe you'll be better pm'ing the original poster Stafflove - I don't know if they have been on the forum since posting - then that was a least she will get notification of your message - times ticking away sadly

love
DT


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

May be she hasn't been back on because she found somewhere


----------

